# Frontosas with Electric Yellow Labs - Kindly guide me



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I have these 6, 3" Frontosas and I've kept them in a 4 Feet (250 Litre) Tank. I have decorated it with lots of hiding places etc and I'm runninga Eheim 2217 Exetrnal Filter and a Eheim Internal Filter in the tank.

Just wanted to request some guidance on the following - Kindly help me friends...

Can I keep 4" Labidochromis Electric Yellows with my 3" Frontosas ? Or should I just keep the frontosas ? Can they harm my Frontosas or are they compatable enough ?

After doing a bit of research and getting peoples opinions on other forums etc, I finally decided not to buy the Electric Yellow Labs to keep with my 3" Fronts. But I'm really struggling and fighting with myself - I SO DESPERATELY want to buy the Labs and I have a feeling that it will workout for me...

The Petstore called me today for asking if I finaly wanted to buy them or not (I had reserved them for myself) - They are in great condition, about 3" to 4" size (I think 2 males and 4 Females in the group) and it seems that they may breed soon.

I'm also getting them very cheap (IMHO) - 17 USD for a group of 6 4" Yellow Labs. I've been observing them closely at the pet store for abouta month now and they seem in great condition too...

I have never seen cichlids breed and its always been a dream to breed them. I just cant seem to make up my mind and I'm getting very very frustrated thinking about them all the time...

I also love my fronts and would love to see them grow healthily... lease help me decide friends - I trust you and I leave the choice to you guys - Please decide for me and let me know as the store will be keeping them for me for only 1 more day and today is the last day...

Will it workout for me If I decide to buy and keep them with my fronts ? Will they harm my fronts if they start breeding ? Will they stunt my fronts growth in any way ?

I have a huge selection of fish food and I give them a varied diet at every meal - from Live Bloodworms, Earthworms to freeze dried Brine Shrimp, Daphnia, Flakes, Sinking pellets, Dried and frozen shrimp, dried and frozen fish, insects etc

I'm sure Ill keep them very happy but I'm not sure if its worth taking this risk...

Kindly make the decision for me, Friends... Please help me...
Regards and Care
Kush


----------



## BigFish54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ok, the problem is these Front are gonna get big, and while I know some people do have fronts in small aquariums, your tank is roughly 65 gallons, that is no where big enough for the fontosa at all, and they will not have the room needed to grow, especially six of them, if you are so interested in seeing cichlids breed, my suggestion would be to sell your fronts back to the fish store, and get the yellow labs for your tank, in no way would I add more fish to the tank. Not trying to burst your bubble just pointing out facts.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

I agrre w/ bigfish54. Dont add anymore fish. If you decide to keep the fronts, they will need a 6 ft tank as adults.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

frontosa will eat labs.


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Labs nip frontosa fins!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Ditto to all the above.


----------



## moua (Aug 10, 2004)

For your tank dimensions, keep one front and gett as many labs as you want. Sell back the rest of the fronts. Your fish will be happier.


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

I don't think one Front would be a happy camped amongst a horde of Mbuna. Either do the Fronts or the Labs. Most likely the Labs since your tank is nowhere near large enought to properly house adult Fronts.


----------

